# Starting my new 45 gallon FOWLR.



## victor1061 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi All,

Started with my new 45 gallon FOWLR tank . Live rock (44 lb) has been curing for almost 2 weeks now in a separate 20 gallon with my Weipro 2011 skimmer and powerhead and heater.
Readings in live rock tank
Specific gravity:1.025-1.027
Ph:8.4
Ammonia:0.8-0.9
Nitrite:1.3
I'm using NSW for the curing tank.

In the main 45 gallon tank I have added crushed coral sand(22 pound) and wavemaker waiting to add saltwater (Instant Ocean mix) to the tank and start the cycling this friday.

Any suggestions for filters as I'm really confused. I don't want to use canister or trickle filter or wet dry filter for this setup as I have heard about these nitrate factories. And for a sump I'm not having the proper space requirements to setup one. 

Regards,
Vishnu


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello and welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping!

I do not personally use a filter on my saltwater tank. The Live Rock, Live Sand and Protein Skimmer are enough in my tank to forego water changes. Canister and HOB filters are actually detrimental to Marine tanks. The end result in a canister filter or HOB filter is nitrates. We want to reduce nitrates in a marine system to naturally zero. Increased nitrates can have an adverse effect on Alkalinity and Calcium, and can stress the life in the tank. 

We can acheive zero nitrates in a marine system by utilizing Live Rock (1-1/2 lbs per gallon), a Deep Sand Bed (about 4-6") and a protein skimmer. Crushed Coral will not work in this situation, as you need a finer particulate size, such as Oolite sand. The deep sand bed forms an anaerobic layer of bacteria that converts Nitrates to Nitorgen Gas, which leaves the system naturally. The Live Rock utilizes the same bacteria in the deep-seeded area of the rock. These two, in conjunction with a protein skimmer are called the Berlin Method and help reduce nitrates in a marine system to near zero.


----------



## victor1061 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply so I believe the live rock I have and I might add more fine sand to the current setup will do for the filtration?
I'm looking forward to how it progresses.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

victor1061 said:


> Thanks for the reply so I believe the live rock I have and I might add more fine sand to the current setup will do for the filtration?
> I'm looking forward to how it progresses.


 
I would get rid of the crushed coral altogether and add about 4-6" of oolite sand.


----------



## victor1061 (Nov 15, 2012)

Here are some of the pics after adding my substrate which i finally decided crushed coral and oolite sand on top. The cured live rocks aren't arranged yet i just tossed them in .

Thinking of a hardscape.Here are some pics.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## victor1061 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks wake.


----------



## victor1061 (Nov 15, 2012)

After setting my tank and almost now 2.5 months have passed and the parameters had all stabalised with 0 ammonia,nitrite and nitrate, phosphate 0.3. I added last week two clarkii clown fish brought from my LFS and a week prior I had added 4 turbo and 4 nerite snails for the cleaning up of green algae popping up around the tank. Also added few yellow polyps during this period.

But suddenly after a week the clowns started behaing very lethargic and stopped eating one of them went and started hiding under the live rocks I had setup and few hours later it started breathing heavily and tilted to one side and died. I didn't know what was wrong, I checked for the parameters and it was fine. But when I brought them both together I did everything properly from acclimcation (for about 1 1/2hrs) and checked the specific gravity which was 1.023 and ph 8.4.

I didn't understand what could have gone wrong so suddenly. I was really heart broken as this was my first fish and don'e want to loose my other clown too. Apart from him I have one silver moony who seems pretty normal in there.

Could you guys help me in understanding the problem.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

What are your parameters as of this morning?


----------



## victor1061 (Nov 15, 2012)

Today morning I checked the parameters and it was:
Ammonia-0
Nitrite-0, Nitrate-0.3
Phosphate-1.0

I did 20-30 % water this morning and checked and found these parameters.

What could have been wrong?

Regards,
Victor.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Phospate reading looks high. Maybe you need to run a little GFO to reduce that and the chance for algae...

I am not sure why the clown suddenly died. He did not show any outward signs of stress or disease? I have had perfectly healthy fish die on me suddenly, so it is not impossible. Clowns, however tend to be a more hardy species and do not really just die off for no reason. I am not an expert by any means on fish disease and don't want to give you a false diagnosis.

Where is your source water from? If it is from the tap, this could be the problem...


----------

